# How do you crosstrain?



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

MMA isnt all about ufc its about cross training thats where you get the phrase Mixed Martial arts because they tend to mix to become stronger.  In my view most martial arts arnt conplete but mixed in with one or two diffrent styles which make your weaknesses part of your strengths you will become a great fighter.  

I was woundering what  and how you like to cross train, what styles mix well and what is some of your personal mixed martial arts training tips.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

For mixing of martial arts, I use Judo , Jujutsu,AJW (American Jacket Wrestling). FOR STRIKEING.  I use Mauy Thia kickboxing, Western boxing ,  Some trapping methods of JKD, Some other tricks here and there .  I train 3-4 hours a day and two times a week go down to the gym and pump iron.  This all together makes one hell of a fighting combination ,  I also take conspects from diffrent martial arts and conbine them .


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2002)

I drink Dr. Pepper that is all I need.  I sit and drink Dr. Pepper two hour every day and that makes me powerful enough to beat anyone.


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

I Do a lot Of Submisson Grappling, Work on My Arnis
& practise Striking from a # of Arts.

 I consintrate on what works.
Basic's to me are the most important.
I also work out in a Gym lifting weight's & doin Cardio.

Submisson is my most concern.
I have Used them in Submisson Grappling , Ju Jitsu & M.M.A.

Striking for me is 1/2 stand up 1/2 on the Ground.
Wepons come from Arnis i am a student to Datu Hartman
& 1 of his Black Belt's.

Jdenz helps me with my Wrestling & take downs.
Watch out do not give this Man Dr. Peper.

It is like feeding Pop Eye Spinich!
No B.S.

I have trained in quite a few arts
& Love to read about them in my spare time.

I also watch & study from Video's

It is all good stuff


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2002)

video's are underrated and Primo tried the Dr. Pepper thing but he had the red stuff not the effect that is like eating a hamburger using a poppie adage.  I do lots of wrestling and a little stand up.
Jeff
P.S.
I am a white Belt under Primo and of course Datu Hartman.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 15, 2002)

I mix 15 fighting styles together.

I use all of them for striking grappling.

I will beat you Judo-Kid.


I've only been training for 10 days but I'm the best fighter in the world!


----------



## ace (Oct 15, 2002)

LoL


----------



## Seigi (Oct 15, 2002)

I train in San Shou, Modern Arnis & Tang soo do, with boxing mixed in.

I feel it is a very well rounded mix, i just need more ground work.

Peace


----------



## Seigi (Oct 15, 2002)

I also drink Sprite inbetween rounds.

Peace


----------



## J-kid (Oct 15, 2002)

I do wish we could mix it up.  Just because your ego is bigger then your fighting skills.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 15, 2002)

Sprite is not as powerful as Dr. Pepper.  Pepper gives me the power to throw fireballs and punch through people, sprite makes me burp.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 15, 2002)

Red Bull will RULE YOU!  Drink Red Bull and be a killer like me!  Only $2.99 plus tax.

heh, anyway, I'm predominantly a striker.  I train in TKD, Muay Thai, boxing, Jeet Kun Do, Pencak Silat, Kali and finally BJJ and submission grappling.  Honestly grappling is my biggest weakness but I'm working on it.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

Red Bull noooooooo guuuuutttttt.  Make you blow your load to quick make you very tired only Dr. Pepper has that long lasting freshness I mean long lasting energy boost lol


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

The power of my techniques are in the drink I like the call "Red Fusion".

This drink impowers me with the red power of the devil allowing me to beat all, and rule all in the ring.(Also outside the ring, if they let me drink it)

I will!........... take you down! No doubt about that.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 16, 2002)

I would use the power of Cola,
I mean has anyone ever seen what that stuff dos to 25cents.
thats right i will attack with the powers of that suger water with carmal and fiz.  Better hope you get out of the way!


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

The reason it gives you so much energy is becaues they mix "COCAINE" in it  

I don't think a drug addict will be very formaidable.


----------



## ace (Oct 16, 2002)

><


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

I am a  drug addict on Dr. Pepper and I am very formaidable.  After I drink it I can change to any of the deadly aniaml forms and tear an one from limb to limb.  Red Fusion is the devil works cause they delude the Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ace (Oct 16, 2002)

:cheers: 
& i have seen These changes.

It was Verry Scary
><
:anic: :anic: :anic: :anic:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 16, 2002)

lol ya and it made my ear blow up and bills to and steve is next


----------



## Carbon (Oct 16, 2002)

The animal form is take is the 2 black horned demon of the underworld known as satan 

If you have ever seen the movie "Legend" with Tom Cruise.

The big red guy who represents the devil I think is a better interpretation of him, not some panzy trying to trick people.

But a huge beast who likes to kick ***.


----------

